# Best Rom May 2012



## MrPartyPoison (Nov 1, 2011)

A couple of months ago I made a similar Best Roms post and the majority favored Thundershed, Gingersmooth or were running different versions of Liquids ICS. Based on any new developments, what's the best Rom of May. This is not a poll, it's more discussion as of what you do or don't like in your Rome.

My vote is for Thundershed 1.4 (1.5 acts very iffy on my TB). I love the customization in this version of CM7 but I don't like the default launcher


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I like Jesters Miui rom. Very smooth running and my phone doesnt get hot when charging ot tethering. Even with mms not working I still rin it. Just dont like the look of aosp roms as the launcher looks cheap and over all limited. Thats my personal opinion and not saying you are wrong if you like it. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## djsnake210 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm running Skyraider Zeus 1.3 right now and I cannot believe how nice it is. I ran ThunderShed forever and love AOSP because of how much you can customize, but heck you can do the same type of customizing in Skyraider...

- clear one item at a time from notifications
- move/change quick setting toggles
- change all three buttons on rosie dock
- custom long press rosie dock buttons for more actions
- tons of themes and lock rings (check out my thread under themes)

My only wish at this point is the contact ringtone bug that was part of the 605.5 base.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I honestly haven't flashed anything other than updates since I first flashed Thundershed - I have no beef with Sense in general, but I switched to AOSP mostly because i liked the look of the apps I use most commonly better (contacts, phone, messaging, etc) and it suits my needs pretty perfectly, so I'm in no rush to try something else.


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

I bounce back and forth between Forever 1.1 and Skyraider 1.3, and when I want some AOSP love, I hop back to Slayher's CM7 release(for some reason I find it to be the most stable). I really liked TMB, but the sms bug killed it for me.


----------



## brianburen (Jul 14, 2011)

Skyraider Zeus 1.3, I have ran some others and I always comeback to Skyraider.


----------



## ocman (Jan 25, 2012)

brianburen said:


> Skyraider Zeus 1.3, I have ran some others and I always comeback to Skyraider.


 +1


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

AOSP = Thundershed v1.4 or v1.5

Sense = Just today, I decided to try something different = Liquid VigorSense v1.2 with Adw Ex Launcher freakin flies...


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

Infected Eternity. I love it. I was on Thundershed for a few months before that and loved it as well. If I go back to AOSP before ICS is working it will probably be Thundershed again.


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

gonna run thundershed 'til gingerbread is dead!

yes, i made that rhyme on purpose.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

bukowski said:


> gonna run thundershed 'til gingerbread is dead!


+1 (then hope that Workshed puts out an ICS ROM!)


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

I love Thunderstick Full Blown


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been running Go Airborne by Virus. SWEET ROM! I have ran been on Thundershed for ever but recently found this rom. I am enjoying sense with Zeam Launcher. Phone still runs very quickly like AOSP but without the hiccups.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Zeus

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Havoc70 (Feb 9, 2012)

SoaB 1.04 i keep coming back to it, love it


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Stock rooted MR4, with stock or Imo's kernel  Added Sense 3.5 camera.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TBoltClint (Sep 15, 2011)

I need sense for video chat etc. I also really like the way that the contacts are integrated into just aboit everything in Sense. I've run bamf forever and liked that but didnt care for the battery life. I bounced around a few aosps but ultimately loaded Liquid 3.2 onto my boot manager as my aosp option due to the flexibility and stability. Unfortunately vid chat is not an option for aosp on Tango so I always go back to sense. Tried skyraider and it was cool but once i found Gingeritis 3d i found my daily. The batt lofe is the best of any rom ive tested hands down.

I really like Eternity sense 3.5 but tether is a must for me so i dont run it often.

MIUI is functioning mms away from being tested as my new daily. I really like the interface and tether works. Havent checked out whether tango works or not though.

I definitely recommend Gingeritis 3d if stability, functionality and most importantly battery life is a requirement. It literally outperforms. Every aosp variant ive run on my phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TBoltClint (Sep 15, 2011)

TBoltClint said:


> I need sense for video chat etc. I also really like the way that the contacts are integrated into just aboit everything in Sense. I've run bamf forever and liked that but didnt care for the battery life. I bounced around a few aosps but ultimately loaded Liquid 3.2 onto my boot manager as my aosp option due to the flexibility and stability. Unfortunately vid chat is not an option for aosp on Tango so I always go back to sense. Tried skyraider and it was cool but once i found Gingeritis 3d i found my daily. The batt lofe is the best of any rom ive tested hands down.
> 
> I really like Eternity sense 3.5 but tether is a must for me so i dont run it often.
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention i run the baked in kernel on ging which i think is ziggys november release. Super smooth running the lagfree governor. Just dont forget to switch governors if you want to watch a video. Bad news if you don't.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonekneeo (Aug 31, 2011)

Someone please try this. Could be a contender. 

LINK

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

AOSP- thundershed
Sense- skyraider 1.3 or any sense R3Ds rom
Desense- happy trails 3 or any desensed R3Ds rom

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

TBoltClint said:


> I need sense for video chat etc. I also really like the way that the contacts are integrated into just aboit everything in Sense. I've run bamf forever and liked that but didnt care for the battery life. I bounced around a few aosps but ultimately loaded Liquid 3.2 onto my boot manager as my aosp option due to the flexibility and stability. Unfortunately vid chat is not an option for aosp on Tango so I always go back to sense. Tried skyraider and it was cool but once i found Gingeritis 3d i found my daily. The batt lofe is the best of any rom ive tested hands down.
> 
> I really like Eternity sense 3.5 but tether is a must for me so i dont run it often.
> 
> ...


Wireless tether works with Eternity. You just have to make sure the routing fix is enabled.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Only thing I noticed about eternity was it ran very hot tethering when compared to other roms. So hot it reboots. I was on stock setting and not oc.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

tonekneeo said:


> Someone please try this. Could be a contender.
> 
> LINK
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 not to sound mean but its just a plain stock Rom. Would love to see .19 done. It's a good Rom if people wants that stock setting or going to the Verizon store and want to kinda hide the fact of running rooted.

This Rom to connect to 4g I have to toggle airplane mode a few times. Other roms I never have to . I do like the red colors you used. A nice breather from ics blue. By the time I get to ics I will be sick of that color.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KuNiT (Apr 11, 2012)

Without a doubt R3Ds 605.19 stock based ROM for sense. Best battery life out of any sensed ROM and everything just works. IMO, I stay away from 6.1 kernel based roms unless I want to only get 6 hours out of my bolt. Battery life is pretty important to me.


----------



## tonekneeo (Aug 31, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> not to sound mean but its just a plain stock Rom. Would love to see .19 done. It's a good Rom if people wants that stock setting or going to the Verizon store and want to kinda hide the fact of running rooted.
> 
> This Rom to connect to 4g I have to toggle airplane mode a few times. Other roms I never have to . I do like the red colors you used. A nice breather from ics blue. By the time I get to ics I will be sick of that color.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Not mean at all. It's great to hear something other than "it's cool." But I was going for Stock Rom with performance. Thanks for the input. However I am still loving the miui.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strawnj (Nov 21, 2011)

I have tried a ton of different roms. Chingy's Gingeritist 3D was a favorite due to battery life. Love the miui but MMS is a deal killer. Tried thundershed 1.3 and am now on Jesters BullyDesensed. Still looking for a supported ROM that has killer battery.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Will say its very snappy for it being stock. When I buy the unlocked boot manager this will be one of the Roms I put in it. Right now I have the lite version and miui is in slot 1. I have remix so I can get mms messages.

I think most people are afraid to make the dev upset if they actually say what they think about the rom. So they use the term its cool and I am sure most thinks this but hard to improve on something if everyone don't say what they feel. I love the miui setup and try to run it as much as I can. I hope one day they fix the mms issue. Knowing my luck they will fix it right as ics gets fixed and then I will be torn on what to run lol. Until then I love to flash new Rom and see what they have to offer.

Keep up the good work.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## max5ive8 (Dec 8, 2011)

tonekneeo said:


> Someone please try this. Could be a contender.
> 
> LINK
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I am giving this one a shot so far I really like it. Very smooth, everything works so far and seems to be pretty good on battery. Thumbs up for Plan.9!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buckethead (Nov 7, 2011)

SoaB 1.04 if you want Sense 3.5, if you don't, Skyraider Zeus 1.3. Skyraider runs a bit snappier and has some great features like Auto-LTE but the Sense 2.1 apps are really showing their age now, so I use SoaB. But if/when Skyraider is updated based on the upcoming Thunderbolt ICS update (which I've read will have Sense 3.6), I'll be using that.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I thought the dev for sky raider was putting out an update after this last ota? What his thread over on bamf said.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> I thought the dev for sky raider was putting out an update after this last ota? What his thread over on bamf said.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It's still coming. Mods and others in the know at bamf all say it's currently being worked on. If you consider the insane amount of smali edits that were part of 1.3, the wait is understandable to work all those changes plus presumably more into the update. Bamf has a gingerbread rom besides skyraider coming our way too...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> It's still coming. Mods and others in the know at bamf all say it's currently being worked on. If you consider the insane amount of smali edits that were part of 1.3, the wait is understandable to work all those changes plus presumably more into the update. Bamf has a gingerbread rom besides skyraider coming our way too...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I only asked a question because someone said he was waiting on ICS. So was just wondering if he figured it was best to wsit for ICS to be released to finish skyraider. I can just imagine all the work they have to do on these roms. Gives me a headache just thinking about it. DOnt think I was asking when it was being done and all. Was just wondering if he changed his mind on it thats all.


----------



## TBoltClint (Sep 15, 2011)

frellingfrakker said:


> Wireless tether works with Eternity. You just have to make sure the routing fix is enabled.


How do I enable this? I remember a setting somewhere in the old wireless tether app but the version I have plus the latest open garden don't show anything for that. Can you help?! Thanks frakker!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> I only asked a question because someone said he was waiting on ICS. So was just wondering if he figured it was best to wsit for ICS to be released to finish skyraider. I can just imagine all the work they have to do on these roms. Gives me a headache just thinking about it. DOnt think I was asking when it was being done and all. Was just wondering if he changed his mind on it thats all.


Ah, ic. My understanding is that it's currently under development since 2.11.605.19 ended up becoming official and is likely the final gingerbread update we'll get. Haven't seen anything about plans for ics, but any skyraider development coming our way is great news.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xs11e (May 23, 2012)

Infected Eternity, works very well for me. Great battery life, etc.

I've just loaded Thundershed, it seems very good but I have gone back to Virus's Infected Eternity until I figure out a few problems wtih Thundershed.

I've had VERY good luck with Thunderstick Bare Back but I think I prefer a Sense ROM.

Well, I'm old and slow but DETERMINED! Found the last two settings I needed and I'm back on Thundershed (for now!)


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

TBoltClint said:


> How do I enable this? I remember a setting somewhere in the old wireless tether app but the version I have plus the latest open garden don't show anything for that. Can you help?! Thanks frakker!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I'm using WiFi Tether 3.1 - beta 12. Make sure the device profile is set to HTC Thunderbolt and under the LAN section in settings check the box for Routing Fix.


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm about to switch back to Thudershed. Mainly because of speed, more icons/widgets per screen, greater customization, and the volume on Eternity is just too dang loud. Even on the lowest setting it hurts my ears when trying to listen to music with my ear buds. That being said, Eternity is still my favorite Sense ROM.


----------

